# diferencia entre un filtro activo y otro pasivo



## randall (Ene 15, 2007)

hola amigos, mi pregunta es sencilla, quiero saber q diferencia hay entre un filtro acitivo y uno pasivo...y cual recomendarian usted para un sistema de sonido.

muchas gracias.


----------



## mabauti (Ene 15, 2007)

un filtro pasivo utiliza R's L's y C's

un filtro pasivo utiliza R's, C's , (a veces L's) y Amplificadores Operacionales.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filtro_electrónico

En mi opinion , si el sistema de sonido te ofrece una salida grande de potencia , utiliza filtros pasivos-  lo opuesto si no lo ofrece-.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ene 16, 2007)

depende la utilidad... los filtros pasivos pueden otorgarte una muy buena respuesta pero con un alto orden, pero la buena respuesta que otorgan se ve "cobrada" por la atenuacion que generan en la señal original... no todo es gratis.. En cambio cuando se usan amlificadores activos, la repuesta puede ser igual a la del pasivo, con menos componnetes, pero por el uso de amplificador, será necesario usar mas ciorriente para lograr buenos niveles, además de ser necesario en la mayoria de casos una fuante de alimentacion dual para el operacional...


----------



## pepepuerto (Ene 16, 2007)

Hola, para ampliar información,envio esta pagina ,suerte saludos 
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html


----------



## Ehecatl (Ene 26, 2007)

Los filtros activos también pueden ser fabricados con transistores, no sólo con operacionales.


----------



## Miguel Cool (Feb 5, 2007)

Complementando la respuesta de mabauti:

Los filtros pasivos conforme aumenta la cantidad de elementos pasivos, aumenta la atenuación o sea que pierdes potencia. Se agrava cuando aumentas el orden que implica aumento de los componentes. La ganancia, en este caso atenuación, es constante, no es fácil variarla.

Los filtros activos utilizan menos elementos que los pasivos, ademas dan ganancia y esta se puede controlar de varias formas.

Espero te sea util esta información.

SUerte


----------



## digitalis (Nov 30, 2008)

Y complementando todas las respuestas, decir que los filtros pasivos son útiles en alta frecuencia porque las bobinas que utilizan son pequeñitas, para baja frecuencia se necesitarían grandes bobinados, por esto y las ventajas que decía Miguel Cool los filtros activos se utilizan mucho en audio.

Un saludo.


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Ene 6, 2010)

Hola a todos! utilizo este post, para no generar uno nuevo. Les cuento mi duda...

Estoy por fabricarme un sistemita de audio de unos 250 W rms, y como driver tengo los selenium d220. Mi idea es en principio hacer un divisor activo, entonces consultando los datos del driver especifica una potencia de 60 w rms para frecuencias de 1500hz en adelante con filtro de 12db - oct. Hasta ahi todo bien, pero me cruce con un catalogo de selenuim en donde las potencias RMS con divisor activo son muchos menores, ya que para casi todos los modelos de drivers, esta no supera los 35W rms. Para este modelo, la potencia es de 24W rms. Entonces mi duda es la siguiente, puede ser que como este tipo de filtro (activo) es mas eficiente solamente con casi 25W rms igualaria el rendimiento de los 60 RMS con filtro pasivo? agradeceria su opinion, pero realmente no se que amplificador colocarle al driver. Desde ya gracias y saludos a todos!


----------



## DanielU (Ene 6, 2010)

Si haces un filtro activo necesitas un amplificador por cada banda de frecuencias que elegiste. Si tenes dos bafles de 3 vias (Bajos, medio y agudos) necesitas 6 amplificadores.

Si haces un filtro activo necesitas un amplificador por bafle. Pero al utilizar cierta cantidad de componentes (segun el orden del filtro) vas a necesitar fabricar un corrector de impedancia, ya que los componentes del filtro te van a cambiar varios parametros del parlante.


----------

